# Terrorism Journal



## BloodStripe (Aug 19, 2014)

While researching something unrelated to this, I stumbled across the Potomac Institute (http://www.potomacinstitute.org/) and found a nice little publication inside there called "Terrorism: An Electronic Journal and Knowledge Base." I found this to be a fascinating site, full of great information about on-going terror incidents (it is updated every two or three days it appears).  I don't know if this is the correct place for this or not so if a Mod could move it if they feel it is in the wrong place then please do so.

Also, on the Potomac Institute homepage is a knowledge database chocked full of more great reports. Happy reading.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 19, 2014)

Forgot to add the Terrorism Journal link. http://www.terrorismelectronicjournal.org/terrorism-journal-1/ There it is.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the kinda stuff that would be awesome in the Resources/Books sub-forum of the Leadership Forum.

Thanks for posting. I'm going to be spending a bit of time on these links.

LL


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 20, 2014)

I see a few Irish Officers have contributed .. might be handy for my next Masters essay  in peacekeeping..


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> This is the kinda stuff that would be awesome in the Resources/Books sub-forum of the Leadership Forum.
> 
> Thanks for posting. I'm going to be spending a bit of time on these links.
> 
> LL



I almost posted it there, which is why I mentioned about it perhaps not being the correct place. In the end though I figured since it discusses ongoing operations that this would be the place to put it. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 21, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I almost posted it there, which is why I mentioned about it perhaps not being the correct place. In the end though I figured since it discusses ongoing operations that this would be the place to put it. Glad you are enjoying it.


That particular forum hasn't been created yet. We just had a discussion in the Help forum regarding it and Their Holinesses, the Admins are going to add it in the future.  

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2014)

I was just speaking about the Leadership and Development portion.


----------

